# Joining up in the Combat Arms Trade as an officer



## GodricNV (17 Sep 2012)

What I want to know, as I apply for the forces in the CAT, is that when they mention that you must have a 'university course/program' relevant to the applied trades,' are there any courses in university that could possibly be relevant to Infantry or Artillery, Armour? I'm not going to put Engineering down because I will not be applying for that. 

Also, I'm in the 11th grade as of now, in Mississauga, Ontario, and I was wondering as to when should I apply for the forces (I will be a citizen soon, possibly before the start of 12th grade), and how long would it take for all of it to get done (RMC applications, etc.) and I will be ready to go?

Thank you for your time. I understand that you may tell me to look in the forums, and know that I have tried, but I have not been able to come up with anything that can answer my exact questions.


----------



## jrst (17 Sep 2012)

For the relevant degrees part, I'm sure some on in recruiting can give you more details, but it was explained to me when I went in that there were certain trades that any degree was acceptable - infantry, artillery, and armoured being some of them.  I think there were 7? (some one correct me if I'm wrong).  The other officer trades have more specific requirements.  I found that if you're looking on the Forces website, you sometimes won't find it written down, but it will be hidden in the video.
As for RMC application, I can't help much, but best of luck!


----------



## navymich (17 Sep 2012)

Attached are charts with ideal and acceptable degrees for Armour, Artillery and Infantry.  

(for those with DWAN access, you can find the lists for all trades at:  http://cmp-cpm.forces.mil.ca/dgmp/dpgr/engraph/reports/edustd_e.asp?sec=2&cmpnt=regf&order=mosid&sort=asc)


----------



## GodricNV (24 Sep 2012)

Thank you so much for replying! I believe I should go into RMC then, I am in 11th grade right now, and apply for military and strategical studies!


----------



## dangles (24 Sep 2012)

GodricNV said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for replying! I believe I should go into RMC then, I am in 11th grade right now, and apply for military and strategical studies!



Keep in mind that they will accept any degree for combat arms. You may not wish to pursue a 4 year degree in something that is much less useful than say engineering if your plans with the army fall through.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 Sep 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that they will accept any degree for combat arms.


Yep, if basket weaving was a degree it would be acceptable.


----------



## GodricNV (26 Sep 2012)

...wow, that seems to make more sense, but staying ahead of the curve is what I want to do. My backup plan after the army ( After serving my term) I wish to go into acting, as that is my original goal, but I lack the funds for it. I struggled with the decision for quite a while, as I loved the Army, and I loved Acting. In the end, I'm like, why not do both?


----------



## FJAG (27 Sep 2012)

While some may argue that being a good combat arms officer requires a good ability to act, the truth is that these two chosen career fields of yours have absolutely nothing in common other than that both are careers that take a lifetime of study and dedication.

I think you may be engaging in wishful thinking if you think that you can spend four years at a Military College and then a 'tour' of another four or five years as an artillery etc officer and then change to a career in acting.

While there have been several good actors who were in another profession before acting (Harrison Ford as a carpenter) most had non challenging careers that allowed them to learn their acting craft in their 'spare' time and develop connections to the profession while concurrently earning their daily bread.

As an army officer your time will entirely be devoted to learning your military job and looking after your troops. After your 'tour' you'll be back at square one only eight to ten years older but maybe with a bank account.

Better figure out which way you want to go while you still can. Then put your whole heart into that.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## GodricNV (28 Sep 2012)

You're absolutely right. However, like a few people, I don't plan on spending my entire life in the Military. Of course, I'm only 16 years old, I have no idea what may be in for me down the road, but I will take your advice to heart. Thank you.


----------



## Shamrock (29 Sep 2012)

FJAG said:
			
		

> While some may argue that being a good combat arms officer requires a good ability to act, the truth is that these two chosen career fields of yours have absolutely nothing in common other than that both are careers that take a lifetime of study and dedication.
> 
> I think you may be engaging in wishful thinking if you think that you can spend four years at a Military College and then a 'tour' of another four or five years as an artillery etc officer and then change to a career in acting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (29 Sep 2012)

GodricNV said:
			
		

> ...wow, that seems to make more sense, but staying ahead of the curve is what I want to do. *My backup plan* after the army ( After serving my term) I wish to go into acting, as that is my original goal, but I lack the funds for it. I struggled with the decision for quite a while, as I loved the Army, and I loved Acting. In the end, I'm like, why not do both?



Acting as a career back-up plan?  Maybe you want to start as a stand-up comedian because that's hilarious.  I'm being facetious of course.  If you do want something to add to your thespian resume try a Navy occupation instead of combat arms, the first year or so of commissioned service will be as an *Acting* Sub Lieutenant.


----------



## GodricNV (30 Sep 2012)

Yeah, sorry, I didn't mean to put Acting as a backup plan. I meant to put it as the original plan, must've had my wording confused. Thank you all for answering the original question though, and I'm really grateful for all the answers, especially the ones about how my acting goals would conflict my military goals. I believe I have been more enlightened as to what I should actually do.


----------

